
Show HN: TechInterview.Club Hack Interviews by Studying Recently Asked Questions - lambdabit
http://techinterviewclub.com
======
protonimitate
Looks nice!

Would be nice to see a 'random' option to pull questions from all (or a
handful) of different places to mix it up.

------
bradknowles
For Developers only.

Don’t bother looking for questions that aren’t about algorithms and code.

------
andkon
I just get redirected to Google 🧐

